# Build "2" -> axis tribute



## bob123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok, my neck through went to hell in a handbasket haha. so Instead of going avant garde and "Doing my own thing" yet, Im simply going to "copy" a build I love to hone my skills more.



Specs 

Neck ->
Maple/wenge/ maple laminate. Some curl in the maple I got, nice quarter sawn peice. I cut it in half, and glued in the wenge to make a nice 3 peice neck. 

Fretboard -> 22 fret ebonized maple board. Stainless steel medium frets.

Body -> Still up in the air on what Im gonna do. Either mahogany or swamp ash body with flame maple top. Workin out the neck first before I dive into the body, so bear with me.



Just finished with floyd rose shelf, and fret slots are cut. Need to install truss rod, rough cut neck, and attack fretboard today/tomorrow.

Not a whole lot to show unfortunately, but its progressing.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Floyd shelf finished up, nailed it! 

anyway, was thinking about inlays, and I was thinking off set squares would kick ass. But here are some options (I can do red or blue as well, these are just ones my wife has laying around lol) Thoughts appreciated. Guitar will most likely be red. 


Purple squares 





Pearl squares (actual pearl lol)







and pearl hollows


----------



## ForThisGift (Jul 26, 2012)

I would like the pearl hollows if they were smaller and didnt dominate the board so much. I actually kind of like the purple squares. I think the light could catch those and make for a cool look. I also like the offset idea better than the traditional centered inlays. Since this will be a "clone" small details like that will help to set it apart.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 26, 2012)

Purple squares in my opinion, but then again i like purple


----------



## bob123 (Jul 26, 2012)

ForThisGift said:


> I would like the pearl hollows if they were smaller and didnt dominate the board so much. I actually kind of like the purple squares. I think the light could catch those and make for a cool look. I also like the offset idea better than the traditional centered inlays. Since this will be a "clone" small details like that will help to set it apart.




Thats kinda what Im thinkin too. I can get smaller hollows, or other shapes even, I just know I dont want to do plain ole dots lol.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Fretboard being glued up. tomorrow comes neck shaping and polishing up the curves.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 26, 2012)

Pearl squares!


----------



## silverctr (Jul 27, 2012)

Whatever color squares, but rotate them so it looks like diamonds.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 27, 2012)

The Pearl Hollows look so sick


----------



## bob123 (Jul 27, 2012)

silverctr said:


> Whatever color squares, but rotate them so it looks like diamonds.




I thought about this lol. Ill see what floats my boat when the time comes


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 27, 2012)

what if....you made the squares hollow??


----------



## Just A Box (Jul 27, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> what if....you made the squares hollow??



You could use pearloid to make hollow squares...


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Jul 27, 2012)

Those circles look very cool!


----------



## bob123 (Jul 27, 2012)

fretboard attached, mostly shaped up on the fretboard side. Dyed everything black so I know where Im sanding and shaping and how much. 

But at least its starting to look like a neck  Im sooooo jealous of those CNC guys...


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 27, 2012)

Man those hollow dots are actually sweet. Especially if they were offset. I may need to get some of those.


----------



## spilla (Jul 28, 2012)

Coming along nicely, those smaller hollow dots will look cool... Have you had much experience staining fretboards? tempted to give it a try soon but im a bit worried about the stain rubbing off onto my fingers, what sort of sealer do you recommend, would tung oil work?


----------



## bob123 (Jul 28, 2012)

spilla said:


> Coming along nicely, those smaller hollow dots will look cool... Have you had much experience staining fretboards? tempted to give it a try soon but im a bit worried about the stain rubbing off onto my fingers, what sort of sealer do you recommend, would tung oil work?





I've stained rosewood before but not maple. I'm thinking tung or dutch oil will work as intended. If not then I'm screwed but it should be fine lol


----------



## bob123 (Jul 28, 2012)

particularly exciting update for me... finsihed rough shaping the neck, LOTS of tiger curl, much more then I was expecting. As always photos rarely capture the true beauty, and I suck at taking pictures  I will be staining the neck a deep rich brown/red color, so Im excited at how deep the black soaked in!













edit: premature, but I couldnt help myself


----------



## spilla (Jul 28, 2012)

That turned out great!


----------



## bob123 (Jul 28, 2012)

spilla said:


> That turned out great!




brace yourself, I can ruin the whole thing if I fuck my inlays up bad enough  thank you very much though. Im so much more pleased with this build then my last one so far...


----------



## bob123 (Jul 29, 2012)

so uh.... thoughts please?  brazilian koa, I fell in love with it, bought 90 square feet haha


----------



## spilla (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice, if you have enough left i say make a neck for a different project, would look great!


----------



## bob123 (Jul 30, 2012)

spilla said:


> Very nice, if you have enough left i say make a neck for a different project, would look great!




I have a LOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT left lol. It will be going for more uses


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 30, 2012)

Fuck yes, koa win


----------



## TIBrent (Jul 30, 2012)

Love that Brazilian Koa! Snaapp! It's perty!
-Brent


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 30, 2012)

That koa is definitely awesome.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 30, 2012)

Mahogany blanks are drying up as we speak, and tomorrow I get to attach this bad boy :


Neck is pretty much finished. Got a smidge more sanding, then she will be ready for fretting/finishing. I will be finishing the neck this weekend, and hopefully doing some body work. this guitar should be wrapped up in a week or two.


----------



## Durero (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful wood!


----------



## bob123 (Jul 30, 2012)

Durero said:


> Beautiful wood!


*insert "thats what she said"/"penis" joke here*


thanks dude!


----------



## jon66 (Jul 31, 2012)

Way to go Bob. Looking great so far.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 1, 2012)

body, meet top. top, meet body.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Operation Glue Joint : success!


----------



## bob123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Test fit my neck.... good god it fits great. I have to push it in there with a small amount of force (nothing horrible, relax), but it sits perfectly. 

Overall image :





This is me holding it out in front of me






this is me showing you the neck isnt attached with anything, just a damn good solid fit.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Body rough cut to shape. Started contouring sides to exact shape, and it REALLY tries my patience, so I need to do this in short bursts of time to make sure I dont cut corners and do something dumb  But it's pretty much coming along as good as I could have hoped.


----------



## jon66 (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking good so far. No sense rushing it and facking something up. Remember:


----------



## bob123 (Aug 15, 2012)

body shaping is done and I have the neck pup routed. Im sorry my wife has my camera, so Im having trouble uploading pictures... Ill see what I can do tomorrow.

That said, its coming along VERY nicely!  All the chips and divots are gone.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well the image I emailed YESTERDAY arrived today haha

I sent more, but Im waiting on them.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally got some damn pictures mailed -.- The back is much nicer then I anticipated!


----------



## Sam MJ (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks amazing! Really good job mate


----------



## bob123 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sam MJ said:


> Looks amazing! Really good job mate



thanks dude 


Wait till you see the next pictures


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2012)

Holy fuck i like


----------



## bob123 (Aug 16, 2012)

ya like dags?


dags?

ya, dags.


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 16, 2012)

Before you so rudely left the chat, I was trying to go DAT NECK.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 16, 2012)

Polythoral said:


> Before you so rudely left the chat, I was trying to go DAT NECK.




lol thanks


----------



## Sam MJ (Aug 17, 2012)

My god...that is a thing of beauty, how on earth are you going to get around to actually playing the thing when it's done?! I would just sit there and stare at it for an hour or so .


----------



## bob123 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sam MJ said:


> My god...that is a thing of beauty, how on earth are you going to get around to actually playing the thing when it's done?! I would just sit there and stare at it for an hour or so .





Thanks a lot man


----------



## Sam MJ (Aug 18, 2012)

Just came back to the thread to drool over the pictures again, but now we need one of the front 

How's it coming along?


----------



## Pushingink (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome work Bob! Glad this one is going good for you. That wood is amazing. 
Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## bob123 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you guys a lot. I appreciate your kind words 


Currently, I'm multi tasking a bit. I'm finishing the routing tomorrow, started fretting today. Ill show pictures when I have something to show , the top is a bit messy for the moment....


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 18, 2012)

DUDE!!! That thing looks FREAKIN AWESOME!!!! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## bob123 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, people keep bitchin so here ya go 

Work to be done ->
Body:
- finish routing, currently predrilling 
- finish top
- finish the oil finish

Neck :
- finish fretwork (ball end frets, leveling crowning, etc)
- install neck set screws 
- install tuners/locking nut


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 20, 2012)

bob123 said:


> ya like dags?
> 
> 
> dags?
> ...


 
Great movie that.

Dude that neck is soooooooo pretty.  I like you're doing ball end frets too, I like that look for some reason lol, is there a practical reason for you doing that or just an aesthetic choice? All in all, that beast is looking gorgeous man.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 20, 2012)

Vicious7 said:


> Great movie that.
> 
> Dude that neck is soooooooo pretty.  I like you're doing ball end frets too, I like that look for some reason lol, is there a practical reason for you doing that or just an aesthetic choice? All in all, that beast is looking gorgeous man.



thanks dude. I prefer ball end frets for feel and its just classier in my opinion.  

appreciate the kind words


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 20, 2012)

Presents itself wonderfully but probably more fascinated by the date on the picture  "Back to the Future"


----------



## Sam MJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Damn, that headstock is beautiful! It's cool the way you've done the grain on the body and put it diagonally, not sure if i've seen anything done like that before, it's usually just parallel with the neck 

It's going to look great once it's all oiled and finished!


----------



## darren (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, that's looking great!

One minor point, though... there's no such species as "Brazilian koa". Acacia Koa grows in only one place in the world, and that's Hawaii.

"Brazilian koa" is also known as zebrawood or tigerwood or Gonçalo alves. I suspect the name "Brazilian koa" has been given to this species in order to inflate its price due to perceived rarity.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 20, 2012)

darren said:


> Wow, that's looking great!
> 
> One minor point, though... there's no such species as "Brazilian koa". Acacia Koa grows in only one place in the world, and that's Hawaii.
> 
> "Brazilian koa" is also known as zebrawood or tigerwood or Gonçalo alves. I suspect the name "Brazilian koa" has been given to this species in order to inflate its price due to perceived rarity.



Thank you! 

Honestly, I didn't really care WHAT it was called at first. I saw the wood and went "oh my god, thats my top" haha. Box said brazilian koa , so thats what I called it. 


For those that are curious, this wood is an absolute and utter pain in the ass to work with as a top, however, I would HIGHLY recommend it for fretboards and neck laminates (The thin parts haha). Its incredibly strong and dense, and looks great to boot.



Skervesen Guitars said:


> Presents itself wonderfully but probably more fascinated by the date on the picture  "Back to the Future"



haha thanks  I just dont think I care enough to correct the date haha. Ill see if I can remove time stamps....\




Sam MJ said:


> Damn, that headstock is beautiful! It's cool the way you've done the grain on the body and put it diagonally, not sure if i've seen anything done like that before, it's usually just parallel with the neck
> 
> It's going to look great once it's all oiled and finished!



Thank you too  I love asymetrical patterns and chevron finishes a LOT. I think it flows well enough, and Im pleased with the visual on this one.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 20, 2012)

well I somehow snoggered up the humbucker routes.... 

so covered pups 

its ok, the gold will match pretty well. 

Pair Gold Plated Brass Pickup Rings


----------



## Sam MJ (Aug 20, 2012)

To be honest I think it's the only reason pup rings exist, just some guy back in the day who messed up a guitar.

"Oh yeah, it's a new feature, it helps with tone and...erm....sustain?......I definitely didn't mess it up and have to cover it up "


----------



## bob123 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sam MJ said:


> To be honest I think it's the only reason pup rings exist, just some guy back in the day who messed up a guitar.
> 
> "Oh yeah, it's a new feature, it helps with tone and...erm....sustain?......I definitely didn't mess it up and have to cover it up "



haha it certainly will make my life easier anyway 


anywho, neck still has a LOT of work left on it, so dont pay too much attention to it. 1st coat of oil soaks in really fast, so it'll look better when Im finished.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh how I love oil finishes


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking awesome man!


----------



## bob123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> Looking awesome man!



Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## bob123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not being lazy... this part just stresses me out, so I go NICE AND SLOW.... Not J custom quality fret ends, but Im workin on that


----------



## Sam MJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow! That is some serious fretwork!  Must take an absolute age to do them all though! But I'm sure it'll be worth it


----------



## bob123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sam MJ said:


> Wow! That is some serious fretwork!  Must take an absolute age to do them all though! But I'm sure it'll be worth it




yeah its a pain in the ass, but I love the feel and look of it when its all said and done


----------



## spilla (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice work man, that finish looks great and i love rounded fret ends.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 28, 2012)

spilla said:


> Very nice work man, that finish looks great and i love rounded fret ends.



thanks man.


----------



## Sam MJ (Aug 28, 2012)

bob123 said:


> yeah its a pain in the ass, but I love the feel and look of it when its all said and done


 Yeah and fret ends will last you years . How long does it take to do the ball ends per fret?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm jealous of your fretting skills. Looks top notch so far.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sam MJ said:


> Yeah and fret ends will last you years . How long does it take to do the ball ends per fret?




Well, if I started when dinosaurs walked the earth, I would be finished when humans populate mars...


It takes about 20 minutes a fret for me, Im sure theres a faster way to do this, but as I said earlier, "low n slow"


----------



## Sam MJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh ok, so only.......*calculator*...7 HOURS! Holy shit , alot longer than I thourght it would be!

Oh well, it'll be worth it, just imagine doing it for a living though


----------



## jon66 (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn Bob. Those frets look fracking mint!


----------



## chipsta21 (Aug 29, 2012)

guitar looks insane dude! cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Swyse (Aug 31, 2012)

Frets looking sick, how many left to go?


----------



## bob123 (Sep 26, 2012)

FINALLY got around to finishing the neck. Got some cleanup to do on the body, finishing the clear coat, and installing hardware and shes all set  should be good to go next week I'm guessing.

edit: I totally forgot to show you guys this, I had some left over wood, so I made a coffee table! haha


----------



## Levi79 (Sep 27, 2012)

Dude that's awesome! I want to make a studio desk for myself at some point. I've made a few pipes and a little pick bowl out of scrap from my builds.


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 27, 2012)

Usually I'm not a fan of ultra gloss, but on that body, it looks fantastic. The neck looks killer too.


----------



## Swyse (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey bob, nice table, there been any progress on this?
Edit: post 1000


----------

